# Inkling records everything you draw. :D



## Bloodhowl (Aug 30, 2011)

http://www.geekologie.com/2011/08/wacom-inkling-records-everything-you-dra.php


----------



## Zydala (Aug 30, 2011)

Saw that today! Wondered when there was going to be a thread on it...

Honestly it looks great but the three things that I would need to know more about are a) the pen and its role/function in recording things, what kind of pen it is, what sort of refills it takes, etc, b) if it's only going to be able to save the images as adobe files, and c) the price tag. I would need it to be flexible in these three categories to think about investing.

That being said it's only been one day since it was announced; I'll gladly give it more time  lol


----------



## Jw (Aug 30, 2011)

Not sure what to think about this at this point, but there are a couple problems I'd like to hear a solution for first. Such as the sensor slipping and potentially screwing up the image, the quality, whether or not pressure sensitivity will appear accurately or not, and whether or not the first round of buyers will convince me enough that I would yes, like to purchase some gadget like this. 

Also, I would like to know the effective working area of the receiver. It would make me mad to draw on a 12x18 pad only to find out it got 1/4 of it. Sure, it is vector file storage so i could blow up the image, but I really enjoy drawing large and wouldn't want to feel cramped for a gadget's sake.

Thing is ballpoint ink scans well anyway, so this would have to have a few other perks to REALLY sell the idea to me. Still though I'd play with it given the chance so hey, let's wait and see.


----------



## Bloodhowl (Aug 31, 2011)

theres more info here. http://gizmodo.com/5835739/wacom-inkling-may-become-my-favorite-gadget-of-all-time


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 31, 2011)

I don't like sketching in pen


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 31, 2011)

Wacom has a FAQ on their site.

You can only use A4 sized paper, you can't use it in sunlight as it messes up the sensor. Only that wacom pen will work of course. That means what happens when you need to erase?


----------



## Bloodhowl (Aug 31, 2011)

in the video it shows that you can just fix  or tweak the mistakes in illustrator or in photoshop by erasing, I usually do all my drawing first in pencil or light blue color pencil. Then go over it with pen.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 31, 2011)

Bloodhowl said:


> in the video it shows that you can just fix  or tweak the mistakes in illustrator or in photoshop by erasing, I usually do all my drawing first in pencil or light blue color pencil. Then go over it with pen.



You miss my point, when you make mistakes it gets recorded, and you can make a lot of mistakes...making for a right mess. Taking it later in photoshop to erase that? Screw that, I can scan it and clean it with a scanner that costs less than 200 dollars. I can at least use correction fluid and scan it. 

I also don't ink in ballpoint pen.

http://www.conceptart.org/forums/showthread.php?t=227539

http://www.conceptart.org/forums/showthread.php?t=227540


----------



## Zydala (Aug 31, 2011)

From one of the threads Arshes posted:



> It says clearly on their site: the precision of this thing's tracking is from +/-2.5 mm in the middle of a page, to +/- 5 mm near the edges. On an A4 page that's up to 4% wobble. Think of it. Your lines may be off by almost half an inch.



And you wouldn't even know how far off it was until you plugged it in and it was too late!

Also you apparently need to maintain a certain distance from the receiver at all times. mmm starting to look not as great, lol. It's also just a tad too expensive for me personally. $170 would have been the highest I would have gone. But hey! It's new technology. Maybe Inkling 2.0 will be more impressive  lol


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 31, 2011)

http://www.conceptart.org/forums/showpost.php?p=3234718&postcount=25


----------



## Zydala (Aug 31, 2011)

Arshes Nei said:


> http://www.conceptart.org/forums/showpost.php?p=3234718&postcount=25



Ouch.... 17 euros for a refill of a ballpoint pen...

_"Solves a nonexistant problem_ is definitely the best description I think.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 31, 2011)

On the other hand for digital sketching the Noteslate looks more interesting. Specially at $99

http://www.noteslate.com/index.htm


----------



## Taralack (Aug 31, 2011)

Zydala said:


> Ouch.... 17 euros for a refill of a ballpoint pen...
> 
> _"Solves a nonexistant problem_ is definitely the best description I think.



Hm. I was seriously considering buying it but starting to change my mind... I don't own a scanner though.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 31, 2011)

Toraneko said:


> Hm. I was seriously considering buying it but starting to change my mind... I don't own a scanner though.



Scanners are like 50 bux or so depending. I know you're out of country though but as you can see http://amzn.com/B003VQR1UC

So it's a lot cheaper than the inkling.


----------

